# Americano? Norte-Americano? Estadunidense?



## noledu

Eu moro nos EUA. Sou de parentesco irlandês e francês-canadense de parte de meus avos. Morava em Barcelos, AM na região do Alto Rio Negro, e visitei MG, Alagoas, e SP. Aqui nos EUA com tantos brasileiros, portugueses, cabo-verdianos, açorianos, etc. onde moro perto de Boston, consigo usar português todos os dias, e leio quase todo só em português: livros clássicos, jornais, roteiros teatrais, etc.

    Minha pergunta envolve uma questão mais sócia-política do que linguistica: O que é a jeito melhor de apresentar-me quando preciso explicar que sou dos EUA? Já ouvi todos os argumentos em pro e em contra de dizer 'americano'. O argumento principal contra usar 'americano' é que parece um pouco arrogante, como se os dos EUA se apropriarem esta palavra para se mesmos. E todos os demais desde Canada ate Patagonia não são 'americanos' também?

    Acho que não existe um adjetivo especifico para pessoas dos EUA. Ate 'estadounidense' da entender que existe apenas um pais de estados unidos. De fatos, são muitos. [Mesmo Brazil era 'os estados unidos de...' entre 1937 e 1967]


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Você já se naturalizou norte-americano? Se sim, você não passa de mais um americano na terra do mestre Donald Trump.

Se não me engano, há outros fios sobre este assunto no WR.


----------



## noledu

Isso foi boa! Nasci e meus pais nascerem em Massachusetts. Somos 'americanos'. Mas, com o novo 'mestre' quem sabe o que vai acontecer? Conheço bem a historia deste pais, e nunca, jamais nunca vi a confusão que acontece aqui agora. Triste demais. Quando me aposentar em na região do Alto Rio Negro, longe de todo, isolado, tranquilo, em paz, pouco me importará o que acontecer aqui. KKKKKKKKK


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Ah, você nasceu nos EUA. Eu ainda o chamaria de 'americano'.

Há alguns fios (threads) sobre este assunto.


----------



## Vanda

Oficialmente estadunidense... ou norte-americano; americano por influência da tv, mas que no fundo, no fundo, a gente
vai contra porque a América engloba todo o continente e também somos americanos.
Estadunidense
Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de estadunidense


----------



## Carfer

O normal, em Portugal, é_ 'americano'_ ou _'norte-americano' _independentemente da correcção dos termos.


----------



## AlexSantos

Os três servem no Brasil. Em legendas, por exemplo, só se pode usar "americano", e nunca "estadunidense". Ou melhor, usa-se o termo apenas para escapar da ambiguidade em contextos específicos. Essa questão de evitar usar "americano" para os naturais dos EUA é mais presente na América Hispânica.


----------



## pfaa09

O "problema" maior que vejo aqui é o facto de o seu país se chamar aquilo que é literalmente, ou seja, um conjunto de estados que estão unidos num país só.
Que nome se deve dar a um habitante deste país?
E se os Açores (Portugal) se chamasse "Ilhas unidas"? Ou a Indonésia, o maior conjunto de ilhas que existe no planeta.
E se chamassem europeu a um habitante de Portugal? O que chamariam a um espanhol, ou francês?
Chama-se "americano" a um cidadão dos Estados Unidos da América porque é o único país deste continente que não tem um nome comum como tem todos os restantes países da América.
A minha preferência vai para "norte-americano"


----------



## machadinho

O jeito melhor será o jeito que lhe parecer, a você, o mais adequado. O jeito que melhor expressar a sua identidade nacional como você a vê. Ninguém se diz americano em referência ao continente. Ninguém, a não ser com muita má vontade, vai entender que você fazia referência ao continente americano em vez do país. Você escolhe. A identidade é sua.

Eu não me vejo como americano, mas como sulamericano. Até prefiro, diz mais sobre mim. O páthos e o éthos.


----------



## AlexSantos

Mas aí entramos no mesmo impasse de antes, não? Norte-americano vale tanto para estadunidenses quanto para mexicanos e canadenses (e também os quebecóis, que muitas vezes não se consideram canadenses, tampouco latino-americanos apesar de falarem francês).

Acho que o problema é querer denominar povos diferentes por um único gentílico apenas pelo fato de eles estarem concentrados numa única massa de terra, sendo que esses povos têm pouca ou nenhuma identidade em comum. No Brasil, por exemplo, quando falamos em "europeus" e até em Europa, sempre vem à mente a ideia de Europa Ocidental, cujos povos possuem uma grande afinidade histórico-cultural entre si. Poucos pensam na Albânia ou Moldova, por exemplo; e, quando pensam, é apenas por associar a um fenótipo em comum. O mesmo vale para o termo "asiático", que está associado a um fenótipo que não engloba indianos, iranianos, russos ou turcos. Pense: quando foi a última vez que você usou o topônimo de Oceania (oceânico?) para se referir a habitantes da Austrália ou Nova Zelândia? E olha que essas são duas nações que compartilham uma longa história. Daí vem a pergunta... agrupar tanta gente por um só nome é realmente uma necessidade por questões geográficas ou uma convenção histórico-política-social?

Acho que se referir a todos os habitantes de um continente por um único termo, sendo que eles têm pouco ou nada em comum, é que está, na maioria das vezes, equivocado. Por isso, não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Estados Unidos da América de "americanos", apesar de haver outros países no continente americano; assim como não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Emirados Árabes Unidos de "emiradenses", apesar de o país não ser o único emirado árabe.


----------



## noledu

Sim, mas há 11 países e vários territórios cujos nativos são norte-americanos: 

Antigua and Barbuda, Bahamas, Barbados, Belize, Canada, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Grenada, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaica, Mexico, Nicaragua, Panama, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Trinidad and Tobago, e os territórios dependentes de Norte América: Anguilla (UK), Aruba (Netherlands), Bermuda (UK), Bonaire (Netherlands), British Virgin Islands (UK), Cayman Islands, Clipperton Island (France), Curacao (Netherlands), Greenland (Denmark), Guadeloupe (France), Martinique (France), Montserrat (UK), Navassa Island (USA), Puerto Rico (USA), Saba (Netherlands), Saint Barthelemy (France), Saint Martin (France), Saint Pierre and Miquelon (France), Sint Eustatius (Netherlands), Sint Maarten (Netherlands), Turks and Caicos Islands (UK), US Virgin Islands (USA).

E todos os nativos de Canadá até Patagônia são americanos. Além disso, existe um bom número de outros países que também são Estados Unidos de..... Então, tecnicamente, os nativos são tambem estado-unidenses. 

Por isso, talvez seja aceito chamar os nativos dos EUA `americanos''. Não obstante, eu acho, sendo americano mesmo, entre arrogante e nescio que não existe um adjetivo específico para as pessoas que são nativos dos EUA. 

Suas respostas elucidarem o assunto, mas ao final, parece que esta pergunta será discutida por muito tempo. Talvez, em breve seremos `Trumplandeses' !!!!!  Aí Deus meu!!!!! Kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## noledu

AlexSantos said:


> Mas aí entramos no mesmo impasse de antes, não? Norte-americano vale tanto para estadunidenses quanto para mexicanos e canadenses (e também os quebecóis, que muitas vezes não se consideram canadenses, tampouco latino-americanos apesar de falarem francês).
> 
> Acho que o problema é querer denominar povos diferentes por um único gentílico apenas pelo fato de eles estarem concentrados numa única massa de terra, sendo que esses povos têm pouca ou nenhuma identidade em comum. No Brasil, por exemplo, quando falamos em "europeus" e até em Europa, sempre vem à mente a ideia de Europa Ocidental, cujos povos possuem uma grande afinidade histórico-cultural entre si. Poucos pensam na Albânia ou Moldova, por exemplo; e, quando pensam, é apenas por associar a um fenótipo em comum. O mesmo vale para o termo "asiático", que está associado a um fenótipo que não engloba indianos, iranianos, russos ou turcos. Pense: quando foi a última vez que você usou o topônimo de Oceania (oceânico?) para se referir a habitantes da Austrália ou Nova Zelândia? E olha que essas são duas nações que compartilham uma longa história. Daí vem a pergunta... agrupar tanta gente por um só nome é realmente uma necessidade por questões geográficas ou uma convenção histórico-política-social?
> 
> Acho que se referir a todos os habitantes de um continente por um único termo, sendo que eles têm pouco ou nada em comum, é que está, na maioria das vezes, equivocado. Por isso, não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Estados Unidos da América de "americanos", apesar de haver outros países no continente americano; assim como não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Emirados Árabes Unidos de "emiradenses", apesar de o país não ser o único emirado árabe.



Bravo!

Chame-me qualquer coisa contanto que não seja Trumplandese. Temo que em breve eu for ouvir os plebes gritando "Sieg Heil" em uníssono com suas braçadeiras de suástica erguidas. Que coisa! Kkkkkkkk


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> Mas aí entramos no mesmo impasse de antes, não? Norte-americano vale tanto para estadunidenses quanto para mexicanos e canadenses (e também os quebecóis, que muitas vezes não se consideram canadenses, tampouco latino-americanos apesar de falarem francês).


Não, não entramos no impasse porque não há impasse. E, não, não vale para todos. A expressão 'norte-americano', no sentido de cidadão norte-americano, não vale para mexicanos e canadenses, a menos, é óbvio, que tenham dupla cidadania.



AlexSantos said:


> Acho que o problema é querer denominar povos diferentes por um único gentílico apenas pelo fato de eles estarem concentrados numa única massa de terra, sendo que esses povos têm pouca ou nenhuma identidade em comum.


Não, não é um único gentílico; são *dois* gentílicos homônimos. Um gentílico, de raríssimo uso, que se aplica à gente do hemisfério norte do continente América e outro gentílico, homônimo, que se aplica à gente dos Estados Unidos da América. Se insistir que se trata de um único gentílico, em vez de dois, então terá de aceitar que é um gentílico *ambíguo* entre 2 sentidos, que são, todavia, claramente demarcados: um sentido político, outro meramente geográfico.


AlexSantos said:


> Acho que se referir a todos os habitantes de um continente por um único termo, sendo que eles têm pouco ou nada em comum, é que está, na maioria das vezes, equivocado. Por isso, não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Estados Unidos da América de "americanos", apesar de haver outros países no continente americano; assim como não me oponho a chamar quem nasce nos Emirados Árabes Unidos de "emiradenses", apesar de o país não ser o único emirado árabe.


Concordo com a segunda parte. Na primeira, não vejo problema. Pois há categorias e subcategorias e subsubcategorias. O lugar de onde se está falando é uma questão *pragmática*. Não faz sentido distinguir entre mineiros do sul e do norte de MG quando estamos falando de todo um continente.


noledu said:


> Sim, mas há 11 países e vários territórios cujos nativos são norte-americanos


Não, não há. Você está _equivocating_ a respeito do sentido de 'norte-americano'. Às vezes fala no sentido político, às vezes no geográfico. No sentido político, há 1 país. No sentido geográfico, 11. Escolha o sentido, e o paradoxo desaparece.



noledu said:


> E todos os nativos de Canadá até Patagônia são americanos.


Não são americanos. Ou são americanos só no sentido geográfico, não no sentido político.


noledu said:


> Além disso, existe um bom número de outros países que também são Estados Unidos de..... Então, tecnicamente, os nativos são tambem estado-unidenses


Não. Você está _equivocating_ outra vez. O Brasil não é os Estados Unidos da América. O Brasil _consiste em_ estados unidos que _se encontram_ na América (do Sul).


----------



## machadinho

É a eterna confusão entre *nomes próprios* e *descrições. *'Estados Unidos da América' é um *nome próprio*. É como 'João' ou 'Maria'. Não é uma descrição. Não descreve nada. Não caracteriza nada. Só dá nome a uma determinada entidade política que tem poder sobre um certo território. É como o 'Sacro Império Romano', que não era sacro, nem império e muito menos romano. O mesmo com o nome 'Brasil'. 'Brasil' não descreve nada. É só um nome. Uma etiqueta que se cola num objeto para identificá-lo entre outros. Ninguém vai dizer que o Brasil se chama 'Brasil' porque é vermelho cor de brasa, vai?)

Existe também a descrição 'estados unidos'. Não é um nome. É uma *descrição*. Ela se aplica normalmente a *federações*, como o Brasil, os Estados Unidos da América, a Alemanha etc. Nesse caso, sim, a expressão caracteriza algo. Mas não dá nome a nada. Dizer o Brasil consiste em estados unidos não é batizar o Brasil de 'Estados Unidos', ora.

Quanto aos gentílicos, repito. Ninguém, nenhum brasileiro, se diz americano no sentido político se não tiver também cidadania americana ou, no mínimo, sentir extrema afinidade com os EUA. O que não faz de um brasileiro menos americano do que os americanos.

É óbvio. É convencional.


----------



## AlexSantos

Só para constar, segundo o caldas-aulete:

*Norte-americano*
(nor.te.-a.me.ri._ca_.no)

sm.

_1. Pessoa nascida ou que vive nos Estados Unidos (América do Norte).

2. Pessoa nascida ou que vive na América do Norte

a.

3. Dos Estados Unidos; típico desse país ou de seu povo.

4. Da América do Norte; típico dessa região ou dos seus povos_

Então, sim. "Norte-americano" é uma expressão que pode ser usada para se referir a mexicanos e canadenses, o que gera a mesma ambiguidade de "americano" se não houver a distinção contextual entre o sentido geográfico e o político.

Mas enfim, entendo o que quer dizer, Machadinho, quanto à questão de misturar as acepções geográficas e políticas. O meu ponto de vista é que as pessoas que defendem que "estadunidense" deva ser a palavra usada para definir os cidadãos dos EUA se pautam não por conceitos geográficos, mas por conceitos políticos; e esses conceitos políticos são vazios simplesmente porque não há unidade política entre todos os países que compõem o continente americano.

Não me oponho ao uso de "americano" para definir os habitantes de um continente sob um prisma puramente geográfico, mas não é esse o viés pelo qual as pessoas que pregam a distinção politicamente correta dos termos "americano" e "estadunidense" o defendem. E, se pararmos para pensar, os contextos nos quais utilizamos os gentílicos derivados dos continentes (americano, asiático, africano) são na maioria contextos sociopolíticos, e não geográficos, que, se eliminados, tornariam esses termos muito mais raros e de uso restrito. Novamente, quantas foram as vezes que precisamos nos referir aos oceânicos da Oceania?

Para mim, dizer _"Temos que chamá-los de 'estadunidenses', e não 'americanos', pois 'americanos' somos todos nós" _é algo simplesmente vazio, porque estão condenando a acepção política com base na acepção geográfica do termo em questão. Seria uma crítica válida se todo o continente americano compartilhasse uma mesma identidade ou herança histórica, o que obviamente não é o caso.


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> Então, sim. "Norte-americano" é uma expressão que pode ser usada para se referir a mexicanos e canadenses, o que gera a mesma ambiguidade de "americano" se não houver a distinção contextual entre o sentido geográfico e o político.


 Isso: ou ambiguidade de 1 termo ou, então, existência de 2 termos homônimos. Caldas Aulete opta pela polissemia, pelos múltiplos sentidos de um mesmo termo. Portanto, a expressão 'norte-americano', no sentido de cidadão norte-americano, continua não valendo para mexicanos e canadenses, como dito acima, em que pese o Caldas Aulete.

Alex, estamos de acordo um com o outro. O esforço é só de esclarecimento. A confusão é criada artificialmente.

Quem prega a distinção politicamente correta dos termos em questão é gente ressentida que não encontra outro meio de se opor ao imperialismo americano, ou que o inveja, e extrai um prazerzinho bobo em inflingir uma magoazinha ao primeiro americano que encontrar pela frente. (Tem um filme do Godard que é ótimo nesse sentido.)

Já que não há nada a fazer, ora, vamos fingir que não entendemos perfeitamente a distinção entre a acepção política e geográfica de 'americano', e criar um paradoxo falso para amolá-los.


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Quem prega a distinção politicamente correta dos termos em questão é gente ressentida que não encontra outro meio de se opor ao imperialismo americano, ou que o inveja, e extrai um prazerzinho bobo em inflingir uma magoazinha ao primeiro americano que encontrar pela frente. (Tem um filme do Godard que é ótimo nesse sentido.)


É exatamente isso o que eu penso também. Sinceramente, é muito raro ver um brasileiro que se oponha ao termo "americano" para se referir aos "estadunidenses". Sem querer divagar em assuntos políticos, mas, a meu ver, quando essas pessoas existem parecem servir a grupos pseudo-intelectuais bastante influenciados por ideais "anti-yankees" nutridos por outros países latino-americanos. Assim, alimentam um discurso anti-imperialismo, que arde em intensidade, mas cujo combustível muitas vezes é um composto de argumentos vazios e superficiais, como esse que diz respeito à nossa língua.


----------



## noledu

Agradeço muito suas respostas que são tanto compreensíveis como abrangentes. Sou bem novo neste site. É evidente que aprenderei muito aqui sobre sua língua bela.


----------



## noledu

AlexSantos said:


> É exatamente isso o que eu penso também. Sinceramente, é muito raro ver um brasileiro que se oponha ao termo "americano" para se referir aos "estadunidenses". Sem querer divagar em assuntos políticos, mas, a meu ver, quando essas pessoas existem parecem servir a grupos pseudo-intelectuais bastante influenciados por ideais "anti-yankees" nutridos por outros países latino-americanos. Assim, alimentam um discurso anti-imperialismo, que arde em intensidade, mas cujo combustível muitas vezes é um composto de argumentos vazios e superficiais, como esse que diz respeito à nossa língua.



Puxa... Onde vc estava quando uma professora (brasileira) de geografia me desafio e corrigiu no meio de um avião cheio de brasileiros quando eu voava a BA? As respostas de vcs fazem sentido. E quero mencionar que acertarem em cheio sobre o fato que os Hispanos se incomodem mais do que os brasileiros nisso. Em 25 anos de viver com e lidar com e associar intimamente com brasileiros, apenas uma me desafio sobre identificar-me como americano. [Ela percebeu meu sotaque e reagiu publicamente. Cachaça demais?] Por outra parte, em quarenta anos de associar com vários(!) hispanos de Argentina a Puerto Rico, a questão de usar "americano" tem surgido como 10 vezes, sem mencionar artigos em journais e revistas hispanos.


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> É exatamente isso o que eu penso também. Sinceramente, é muito raro ver um brasileiro que se oponha ao termo "americano" para se referir aos "estadunidenses". Sem querer divagar em assuntos políticos, mas, a meu ver, quando essas pessoas existem parecem servir a grupos pseudo-intelectuais bastante influenciados por ideais "anti-yankees" nutridos por outros países latino-americanos. Assim, alimentam um discurso anti-imperialismo, que arde em intensidade, mas cujo combustível muitas vezes é um composto de argumentos vazios e superficiais, como esse que diz respeito à nossa língua.


Mas você não vai negar que os EUA fizeram (e talvez ainda fazem) por onde, né? Ditaduras por toda a América Latina? Quem não vai se opor? Me oponho é ao ataque pessoal a indivíduos que muitas vezes nem mesmo estão de acordo com as ingerências violentas que eles cometeram e ainda cometem.


----------



## AlexSantos

noledu said:


> Puxa... Onde vc estava quando uma professora (brasileira) de geografia me desafio e corrigiu no meio de um avião cheio de brasileiros quando eu voava a BA? As respostas de vcs fazem sentido. E quero mencionar que acertarem em cheio sobre o fato que os Hispanos se incomodem mais do que os brasileiros nisso. Em 25 anos de viver com e lidar com e associar intimamente com brasileiros, apenas uma me desafio sobre identificar-me como americano. [Ela percebeu meu sotaque e reagiu publicamente. Cachaça demais?] Por outra parte, em quarenta anos de associar com vários(!) hispanos de Argentina a Puerto Rico, a questão de usar "americano" tem surgido como 10 vezes, sem mencionar artigos em journais e revistas hispanos.


O Brasil sempre foi, historicamente, um país muito recluso. Não temos o mesmo senso de irmandade que nossos países vizinhos têm entre si por compartilharem a mesma língua espanhola e histórias coloniais parecidas. Também não temos com os outros países lusófonos a mesma afinidade que os EUA têm com o Reino Unido, por exemplo. Se isso, por um lado é ruim, pois nosso intercâmbio cultural com o resto do mundo é extremamente limitado e o povo em geral é ignorante quanto ao que se passa lá fora, por outro lado também não absorvemos os mesmos discursos de ódio em voga em outros lugares. Mas, como estamos na Era da Informação, isso tem lentamente mudado ao longo dos anos e hoje já se encontram casos como o dessa mulher que você descreveu.



machadinho said:


> Mas você não vai negar que os EUA fizeram (e talvez ainda fazem) por onde, né? Ditaduras por toda a América Latina? Quem não vai se opor? Me oponho é ao ataque pessoal a indivíduos que muitas vezes nem mesmo estão de acordo com as ingerências violentas que eles cometeram e ainda cometem.


É lógico que me oponho à intervenção absurda dos EUA na política internacional, mas não vejo como direcionar críticas rasas e sem fundamento a um povo resolveria um problema advindo de decisões tomadas por chefes de Estado e partidos políticos. Esse inclusive é um grande problema que eu tenho com o discurso em prol do politicamente correto, pois, em vez de dar voz aos menores para que fiquem em pés de igualdade com os grandes, propõe diminuir estes transpondo um discurso político para longe do ambiente ao qual ele devia ser direcionado, que é a política, e levando para lados onde ele tem pouco ou nada a ver, vestindo-o com trajes de ativismo engajado. Isso descredita qualquer luta, por mais sérios e reais que sejam os motivos, e alimenta discursos opostos, na medida em que quem vê de fora acredita que seja apenas gente chata chiando por questões ínfimas.


----------



## noledu

machadinho said:


> Mas você não vai negar que os EUA fizeram (e talvez ainda fazem) por onde, né? Ditaduras por toda a América Latina? Quem não vai se opor? Me oponho é ao ataque pessoal a indivíduos que muitas vezes nem mesmo estão de acordo com as ingerências violentas que eles cometeram e ainda cometem.



Machadinho, sem eu entrar numa diatribe contra todas as maquinações iníquas com as quais os EUA e Inglaterra (a potência angla-americana) têm afligido o globo inteiro, espero que saiba que tais atividades tanto clandestinas como abertas não vão desapercebidas por os americanos.

O triste é que acho que somente uma minoria impotente se importa com esta questão de policiar, chicotear, e dominar cruelmente o mundo inteiro por mais de 150 anos.

Não obstante, a cena mundial está mudando rápido. E o poder anglo-americano está perdendo pouco a pouco sua influência e abilidade de entremeter-se internacionalmente em assuntos alheios. Reconheço que este sítio não é o lugar apropriado de discutir tais questões. Mas, eu e milhões de outros vemos que anglo-america está no mesmo rumo onde todo outro império acabou, Roma, Grécia, Medo-Persia, Asiria, Egito, Babilônia, etc. Moro aqui no centro dele, e o poder, riquezas, influencia, e dominação que anglo-america alcançou (o cúmulo era durante os anos 1947-1960), já vai desmoronando rápido. Ainda bem.


----------



## machadinho

noledu said:


> Machadinho, sem eu entrar numa diatribe contra todas as maquinações iníquas com as quais os EUA e Inglaterra (a potência angla-americana) têm afligido o globo inteiro, espero que saiba que tais atividades tanto clandestinas como abertas não vão desapercebidas por os americanos.
> 
> O triste é que acho que somente uma minoria impotente se importa com esta questão de policiar, chicotear, e dominar cruelmente o mundo inteiro por mais de 150 anos.
> 
> Não obstante, a cena mundial está mudando rápido. E o poder anglo-americano está perdendo pouco a pouco sua influência e abilidade de entremeter-se internacionalmente em assuntos alheios. Reconheço que este sítio não é o lugar apropriado de discutir tais questões. Mas, eu e milhões de outros vemos que anglo-america está no mesmo rumo onde todo outro império acabou, Roma, Grécia, Medo-Persia, Asiria, Egito, Babilônia, etc. Moro aqui no centro dele, e o poder, riquezas, influencia, e dominação que anglo-america alcançou (o cúmulo era durante os anos 1947-1960), já vai desmoronando rápido. Ainda bem.


Sim, claro, sei. Em especial a gente de Mass. O que quis dizer é que essa fuss com o termo 'americano' é uma forma encoberta de falar de outras coisas.


----------



## pfaa09

Quero lembrar que o nome do país tem o nome do continente.
Estados Unidos da _América_, daí talvez o _americano_ para o nome do cidadão, aliás, faz todo o sentido.
E como é óbvio, estes dois factos juntos trazem uma certa ambiguidade lógica e inevitável.


----------

